# Anyone tried SoL on FreeBSD?



## fr33bsd (Aug 16, 2021)

Hello people,

did anyone of you try to run IPMI Serial-over-LAN (sol) on FreeBSD (ideally on supermicro hardware)?

I found this.


----------



## sko (Aug 16, 2021)

sysutils/ipmitool

`ipmitool -H <host> -U <user> -P <password> -I lanplus sol activate`

SOL/console redirection has to be configured correctly though.
I seldomly use sol over ipmtool nowadays, the HTML5 console is much more comfortable and doesn't drop out e.g. when switching console resolution (e.g. POST -> bootloader)


----------



## SirDice (Aug 16, 2021)

sko said:


> the HTML5 console is much more comfortable


I use CTRL-W a lot on the CLI but this closes the browser window, quite annoying to stop muscle memory from kicking in. That said, the HTML5 console is much better than the Java console on the old IPMI versions.


----------



## sko (Aug 16, 2021)

SirDice said:


> I use CTRL-W a lot on the CLI but this closes the browser window, quite annoying to stop muscle memory from kicking in. That said, the HTML5 console is much better than the Java console on the old IPMI versions.



I changed that hotkey a long time ago as "w" and "v" are adjacent keys on dvorak. Plus with pentadactyl in passthrough-mode that also shouldn't be an issue (never tested it though...)


----------



## Geezer (Aug 16, 2021)

Yes, for Sol, the supermicro boards are already set up for it. 

Using the serial port (usually number 2) and speed from the supermicro bios, all you have to do is add to loader.conf:

```
boot_multicons="YES"
boot_serial="YES"
comconsole_speed="whatever"
comconsole_port="whichever"
console="comconsole,efi"
```

Then there are two ways to use the SoL
1.) ssh into the ipmi (preferred)
2.) use the web based bmc and load the java (yuck) SoL

You can see various screenshots of both the SoL and KVM on this thread.


----------

